# Some nice bucks at my feeder



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hoping to get my 3 required does soon so I can take one of these bucks.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

You have a 3 doe harvest requirement before you can take a buck?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Yes in a municipality in Cuyahoga county.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

What are you gonna do with 3 doe before your buck?..or...what are you gonna do with 4 deer?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> What are you gonna do with 3 doe before your buck?..or...what are you gonna do with 4 deer?


Eat them of course! I have an entire freezer dedicated for deer. I'm also going to give one away to a family that will need it.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Makes sense why a municipality would have that kind of herd reduction requirement. Good luck


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Kayak-which model Moultrie camera are you using @ feeder? Good pics!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Kenlow1 said:


> Kayak-which model Moultrie camera are you using @ feeder? Good pics!


Thanks @Kenlow1 I'm using a Moultrie Game Spy A-5 Gen 2 Low Glow 5.0 MP Camera. Runs about $59 on Amazon. I believe they have a new version of it now that is smaller and a few dollars more.

I'm on vacation this week and yesterday I spent the entire day in the stand without leaving. I had two shooter bucks and a spike that was at the border of 4" to 3" so better safe than sorry. I video recorded the biggest buck with my phone. Here is a still from the encounter! I never have struggled so much to watch this guy pass.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Successful hunt this morning for doe #1!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Good job buddy!

Hang in there and you will be able to shoot a buck soon enough. I would say that this should teach you patience, but you for sure already have it!

Good looking doe, enjoy.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice momma doe kayak.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Well I got my second doe for the year this afternoon. I had just sat down in the stand and literally was just getting my gloves on and situated when I heard crunch crunch crunch and looked to my left and this doe came in! Hoping for #3 soon so I can take a buck!


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Both of your does look like they fell on the same log with their heads proped up on the same log lol! Good luck on #3, we wanna see that buck pic ASAP!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks I can't wait! Yes, leave it to me to drag a deer somewhere for a photo op!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Another nice deer, and a nice fishing trip the other day your on a roll..


----------



## FishandHunt59 (May 16, 2009)

Only problem I see is their hitting the feeders at night....you'll probably have to wait for snow and cold temps, thats when my deer show up in shooting time!

Steve


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I have the next two days off, I'll be in the stand, photos are getting more frequent on the trail camera! =)


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

badass man! now after your last doe are you gonna whack the first good looking one or do you have a hit list? if you have lots of good pics pick a good one and take that gopro!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks @ldrjay I whacked the biggest doe so far yesterday as I had off work. I want that buck that has the wide spread and drop tine even though it doesn't have many points. He just seems incredible looking and body wise he would provide the most meat too. But you as I am sure can attest when buck fever kicks in it may be hard to pass up a good buck!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

ldrjay said:


> badass man! now after your last doe are you gonna whack the first good looking one or do you have a hit list? if you have lots of good pics pick a good one and take that gopro!


You can bet on me taking my camera for photos, but I still haven't taken my gopro camera. I would have to mount it with a headband and not sure I want to risk extra movement reaching up to turn it on. I had it mounted on my xbow scope last season on a doe and the video file was corrupted because of the recoil from the xbow. I believe the recoil somehow caused the battery to temporary lose contact, or so thats what I read from others who have had video files go bad with high impact sports etc.


----------



## Eatmybait (Apr 14, 2016)

kayak1979 said:


> Thanks @ldrjay I whacked the biggest doe so far yesterday as I had off work. I want that buck that has the wide spread and drop tine even though it doesn't have many points. He just seems incredible looking and body wise he would provide the most meat too. But you as I am sure can attest when buck fever kicks in it may be hard to pass up a good buck!
> 
> View attachment 224039


Now go for the buck Good job on the good eating does We want some pics


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

make a Lil hit list! go for character on the rack if you get options. we have a monster at my grandma's that has two drop tines and looks like an elk. he only comes during the day during the rut and just about antler drop time. man I'd take the gopro just to record some deer even if you don't shoot just to practice. congrats on number three!


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

This thread is awesome. The suspense is building. Just shoot one of those awesome bucks already so I can stop checking all the time. Great work on the does. The last one is a giant.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Awesome ! Agree awesome thread. Hope you get your target buck !


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Last night I was able to harvest my 4th deer of the season. It was a nice big bodied 8 point buck. I had seen him once before and passed on him to wait out for another big antlered buck. The hours in the stand have grown long this season and when there are many other projects to be working on this buck started to look really good standing there eating at the corn I have kept having to refill in the feeder! He ran only 10 yards and dropped! I'm really thankful for all the venison this season. I actually got it on video too, but the actual shot is a bit foggy because of having my glove with a handwarmer beside it for a few seconds when turning it on. The housing is a waterproof plastic casing which heated up when I had my hand slowly next to it to turn on. I'll probably still upload it even though it just looks like I'm hunting in the fog. =)


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks! I went ahead and uploaded what I have on YouTube.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats!! You've have had a year to remember this year. Loved the thread and all the pics. I know where to head to if I get hungry this winter.... lol!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Good job nice buck, now on to punderson for your brown trout..


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations on a great year


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's a heck of a year for you kayak. Congratulations.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Awesome job kayak!! You still going to head out for gun season? You'll need to buy a bigger freezer!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

good job man!


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Not too shabby for a musician! 
Did you process all four yourself or did you take them to a butcher?


----------

